

CDC: Overweight BMI associated with lower mortality - valuegram
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1555137

======
valuegram
This report contains a lot of information, so for those looking for the
executive summary of one of the more interesting and controversial findings
(in the "Conclusions and Relevance") section:

"Relative to normal weight... Grade 1 obesity overall was not associated with
higher mortality, and overweight was associated with significantly lower all-
cause mortality."

